# no more fglrx driver

## jvlalonde

After I upgraded my kernel to 2.6.13-r2 (b4 2.6.13) and recompiled ati-drivers (8.14.13-r5), I'm now unable to load the fglrx driver:

```
# modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Module fglrx not found.

```

The module haven't been installed in /lib/modules...

Have I missed some changes in the ati-drivers package

           -Joris

----------

## Warp4

Hi,

possible that ati-driver-8.*.ebuild is faulty?

changes in this ebuild

 27 Sep 2005; Luca Barbato <lu_zero@gentoo.org>

  ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3.ebuild, ati-drivers-8.14.13-r5.ebuild,

  ati-drivers-8.16.20-r1.ebuild:

  Fixed bug #104216

but i'm missing some lines

# DRM module

insinto /lib/modules/${KV_FULL}/video

without this line fglrx.ko will not copy to /lib/modules/kernel-*/video

emerge -C ati-drivers

emerge ati-drivers > and no fglrx.ko in /lib/modules/kernel-*

Warpy

----------

## slu125

I tried several times to compile those ati-drivers with the same kernel and same driver version as 

jvlalonde did, but I failed with the same symptoms! It reported success, but modprobe couldn't find the driver.

After I had gone back to version 8.14.13-r2 the driver compiling went smoothly.

Although it froze my computer when I tried to play Enemy Territory.  I could start the game, but I only got as far as choosing my player class... 

I will investigate that tomorrow. Good night.

----------

## Wedge_

 *jvlalonde wrote:*   

> After I upgraded my kernel to 2.6.13-r2 (b4 2.6.13) and recompiled ati-drivers (8.14.13-r5), I'm now unable to load the fglrx driver:
> 
> ```
> # modprobe fglrx
> 
> ...

 

If the modules isn't in /lib/modules/... then it either means you compiled it against the wrong kernel (did you update the /usr/src/linux symlink), or that the compilation failed (the ebuild does NOT abort if this happens, so it's easy to miss). Check the output again and you should be able to find out what's going on.

----------

## boniek

Actually this isn't isolated problem. I got that too (and not only me). Module compiles without an error and it is compiled against correct kernel (you can actually find module in /usr/tmp/portage when you ctrl+c emerge just after compilation ends) but it is not copied over to correct directory. Seems like ebuild bug to me.

----------

## jvlalonde

I solved it like this:

```
# pwd

/usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers

# ebuild $(pwd)/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r5.ebuild unpack

# ebuild $(pwd)/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r5.ebuild compile

# find /var/tmp/portage/ -name fglrx.ko

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r5/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.ko

# cp /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r5/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.ko \

> /lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r2/video

# modules-update

# modprobe fglrx
```

That worked well for me.

If you hadn't merge this package before, don't forget to "ebuild ... qmerge" & "emerge ... merge" the package.

          -Joris

----------

## energy

...or you can just simply hit CTRL-C when emerge -v ati-drivers has compiled the fglrx module and copy the module from /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-X.X.X/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.ko to /lib/modules/X.X.X/video/fglrx.ko   :Wink: 

----------

## Zepp

I did the above but it still says it isn't found....

```
# pwd

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r2/video

# ls

fglrx.ko

# modules-update 

# modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Module fglrx not found.

```

----------

## jvlalonde

Try 

```
#insmod /lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r2/video/fglrx.ko

#rmmod fglrx

#modules-update

#modprobe fglrx

```

     -Joris

----------

## Warp4

Hi,

nano -w /usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-8.*.*-r*.ebuild

do this line in src_install > insinto /lib/modules/${KV_FULL}/video <

```
src_install() {

   local ATI_ROOT="/usr/lib/opengl/ati"

   cd ${WORKDIR}/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod

   linux-mod_src_install

   cd ${WORKDIR}

        # DRM module

   insinto /lib/modules/${KV_FULL}/video   # <<<< here is the line

   local native_dir

   use x86 && native_dir="lib"

   use amd64 && native_dir="lib64"
```

# ebuild /usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-8.*.*-r*.ebuild digest

# emerge ati-drivers

have fun

Warpy

----------

## Zepp

Thanks got it loading now  :Smile: 

----------

## tchak

yes but it steel not instaling...

Any one have a clou? Wher is the problem? Ebuild? Kernel?

----------

## Zepp

The edit the ebuild solution worked for me :S

----------

## Rumzajs

i hope sameone gone fix the kernel or the ati-drivers ebuild, this problem occurs since kernel 2.6.10/11

One Example : 

installing&compiling gentoo-sources-2.6.13, emerging ati-drivers, modprobe fglrx, works fine.

the same steps with 2.6.13-r2 and modprobe fglrx reports : FATAL: Module fglrx not found.

i have look in /lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r2/video and there is fglrx.ko, so dunno why he say : he cant find it.

sounds like kernel/modules-db dont have the "/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r2/video/fglrx.ko"

one kernel works, one not.

searching the forum i found a solution, after emerging ati-driver, emerge ati-drivers-extra

in the emerge output i see something like module-db update blah bleh...

modprobe fglrx and its works.

i have never bevore emerge ati-drivers-extras, i dont thing its nessesery if the kernel/ati-drivers get fixed, but its solve the problem for now.

----------

## spyder

ebuild repair did not help me, any other suggestions?

----------

## jschellhaass

I think this is a case of just needing to do a depmod -ae after the emerge.

jeff

----------

## mickwd

I had the same problems.

I followed Warp4's instructions, but I think there's still a couple of lines missing from the ebuild.

Where Warp4 says to add the following lines to the ebuild:

```

    # DRM module

    insinto /lib/modules/${KV_FULL}/video

```

add the following four lines instead (i.e. include the two extra lines):

```

    # DRM module

    insinto /lib/modules/${KV_FULL}/video

    # set_kvobj

    doins ${WORKDIR}/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.${KV_OBJ}

```

Then do:

```

ebuild /usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r5.ebuild digest

```

Then re-emerge ati-drivers.

This restored the missing module for me.

Thanks to Warp4 for showing me where to start looking.

----------

## syg00

Thank all, mickwd in particular - I too need all four of those lines added.

----------

## Kompakt

Thanks guys, finally!

Direct Rendering: Yes

----------

